# Pics of my past hunts!



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

I made a introduction post the other day so I thought I would introduce yall to some of my victims. I just started chasing predators in November of 2010 so there aren't that many and none of them are monsters. But to me they all are trophies! Thanks for looking!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job JJ, thanks for sharing. You must have read that we like pics. Those look like a couple of good sized dogs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good going JJ, thanks for putting up some photo's.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

.. and a few more!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I like the top one the best JJ, hunting in the snow there's nothing like it whether your calling foxes, deer stalking, flighting ducks and geese or driven pheasant. It just gives a different feel to it all. Well done keep at it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Predator hunting is a hoot, ain't it JJ? If I had to give it or deer hunting up, I guess I wouldn't have any more venison in the freezer.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey JJ, nice pics and welcome to the forum!


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Yep bar-d, to me there is nothing better then when that predator comes sneaking out of the wood line and you know it is lookind for you! Before I discovered predator hunting the last time I had a rush like that was in the mid 80s and it was illegal!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Duuude !!


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep Mattuk, we don't get many oppurtunities to hunt in the snow here in North East Texas. This year was a bit adnormal. We got over 12" of fluffy, powdery snow! I was able to get out both days on that weekend and I called in or saw 7 coyotes and put 4 to sleep (3 for me & 1 for my BIL) in 2 stands. So I must agree, I love hunting in the snow!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a lot of fun for sure JJ!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pictures you two, Matt--looks like an 1100 Rem you have there. I have one as well, a 1970's older straight 30" full choke (no screw-ins). Thats going to be my close in weapon when I get back home to the wooded yote hunting, vs open areas as Im in here--using my new rifle.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice photo's, thanks for sharing and Welcome to PT, some of my best hunting was in the worse winter storms, most guys are at home sitting it out?? HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you know how to shoot !!

Great photos !

Good to see from you.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Nice pictures you two, Matt--looks like an 1100 Rem you have there. I have one as well, a 1970's older straight 30" full choke (no screw-ins). Thats going to be my close in weapon when I get back home to the wooded yote hunting, vs open areas as Im in here--using my new rifle.


 Good eye. I believe mine is from around 1980. I verified at one time but I can remember which fixed choke it is. I believe it has a modified barrel. I reached out to just over 60 yards once on a no choice situation before I retired it for a 870 express with a 3" chamber. It will put more projectiles in the air but it isn't near as smoth as the 1100! I love that gun!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I love my 1100 also for only being chambered for shorter shells it still does the job very well. It however is piece of iron too, lots of weight to tote around but I have done miles with mine.

870 is a great gun also Rememington always built a solid gun.

JJ...do you run eletronic callers ? nice calls hanging off your neck.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics! If you like to hunt in the snow come to Colorado there will be plenty within the next couple of months. Welcome to the forum and good luck to the upcoming hunts.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, man! That second pic makes for one hell of a TX coyote. Congrats on the cats too.... I can't get enough of them.

Hope to see you around more!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bobcat ! !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hi-JJ-----------nice pic's Buddy----sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

"JJ said:


> Good eye. I believe mine is from around 1980. I verified at one time but I can remember which fixed choke it is. I believe it has a modified barrel. I reached out to just over 60 yards once on a no choice situation before I retired it for a 870 express with a 3" chamber. It will put more projectiles in the air but it isn't near as smoth as the 1100! I love that gun!


 It should say full etc.. on your barrel. Also a dime wont go in a full, but will a modified--however Im not sure if that applies to the screw in chokes as Ive never personaly tried it on them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey 22....you are quite correct .


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Some old school stuff, before we learned to read the barrels


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers..the ol dime in the barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A micrometer works well also if you have one available.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Understanding Shotgun Chokes
A brief explanation by Briley
If you are new to shooting and do not understand shotgun chokes, do not be surprised. Seventy five percent of shotgun shooters that have shot for many years do not understand shotgun chokes either. Let us start at the beginning. Shotgun chokes were designed to control pattern diameters at different yards. What is a pattern? It is just the grouping of the pellets at a given yardage. This grouping is called a pattern and is measured by a circle diameter. This particular circle must have certain efficiency. In other words, it has to have a certain number of pellets in a given area (called distribution) for it to be labeled an efficient pattern. It is that easy! However the confusion starts when we label them and you try to figure out what to use and when.
Here is a quick reference chart:

Shotgun ChokeYardageShotgun Choke Restriction
Diameter difference between bore and shotgun chokeCylinder< 200Skeet22.5.005 of an inchImproved Cylinder25.010Light Modified30.015Modified32.5.020Improved Modified35.025Light Full37.5.030Full40 or More.035Extra Full40 or More.040
What is all that suppose to mean? It is confusing to most people. Before we answer this let us examine how a shotgun barrel is constructed. A shotgun is basically a big pipe, the hole in it we call the bore ( purple ); see figure below. At one end, where the shell goes in, we call this the chamber (yellow), the hole of the chamber is bigger than the bore and the transition area between the chamber and the bore is called the forcing cone (brown). The choke of the barrel, colored red, is located at the other end of the barrel. The transition area between the choke and the bore is called the tapered or the conical part (teal) of the choke; this area provides us with the transition geometry between the shotgun choke and the bore of the shotgun. Now you can visualize what it all looks like, so "within limits" the tighter or smaller you make the choke hole, the tighter the pattern at yardage.








Good Shotgun Chokes, Bad Shotgun Chokes. Why are some shotgun chokes so much better than other ones. There is undoubtedly a great deal of science in making the perfect shotgun choke and none of the knowledge keepers are too eager to share it. While the diameter difference between the bore and choke may be one of the shotgun chokes ingredients the science is in the macro details and factors such as material, length of barrel, shotgun choke geometry, and finishes as well ammunition are where the secrets are hidden. Simply put, "God did not create all chokes equal!"

Ok, so how does a shotgun choke actually work? Let us begin first with an easy metaphor, a child in out in the back yard playing with a garden hose. He discovers that if he puts his thumb on the end of the hose it goes further. That, kind of, is similar to what happens with a shotgun. Now for the scientific explanation by a nuclear engineer named Robert Hedrick. In a nutshell, his computer model and 35 years of research explains it in this way. There are two forces that tell the story; the mechanical properties while the shot column is in the barrel and the dynamic forces of nature that affect the shot column after it exits the barrel. When the shot column meets up with the choke it forces the column to squeeze tighter together; these forces are called radial forces. Once it is out of the barrel, wind resistance and gravity act on it. When the wind comes into contact with the outside pellets of the shot column it induces spinning and they start to flare off like a ping pong ball with english on it. The tighter the choke the heavier the radial forces, the tighter the pellets are squeezed together so the pattern holds tighter over a longer distance. Conversely, the less restriction you have in the shotgun choke the more loosely the pellets are held together and the faster the pattern opens up.

There you have it! You now know more about shotgun chokes than 98 percent of the shooters in the world.

Cliff Moller
Briley Mfg

I found this to be interesting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK .... there was actually a chart there on the old forum. You can see it at www.briley.com


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OK .... there was actually a chart there on the old forum. You can see it at www.briley.com


Fixed.... this new software has a setting when you post. HTML on / off. I just edited your post, and turned html on. You should be able to do that too in the future. If not, let me know.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great post there Don.

I love skeet for my jumping birds and improved modified for ducks over open water and extra full on turkey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Chris !


----------

